
Ask HN: Can I visit your tech business in NY City? - Nickste
Hi, I'm a techy business dev. working for an app development company in Cape Town, South Africa.<p>I'll be in New York City on Thursday 27th and Friday 28th September; and would love to visit any New York based tech companies.<p>If you're doing something interesting; have a great startup culture that I could learn from; or just feel like chatting to someone from the tip of Africa - please let me know!<p>Any referrals or introductions would also be sincerely appreciated!<p>More info about me here: http://nicksmit.co.za or http://touchlab.co.za
You can also get in touch with me here: @nickste<p>edit: I'd really like to visit FourSquare - I'm really interested in what they're doing in the mobile space - so please let me know if you've got any contacts!
======
bmac27
Stop by General Assembly; (<http://generalassemb.ly/>) you can most likely get
a tour of the place or sign up for one of the classes they have that day. Just
let them know beforehand that you'd like to check out the space. Great vibe &
atmosphere. Lots of other startups & incubators/workspaces in the area
(Flatiron) as well.

~~~
sudonim
My company <http://customer.io> works out of General Assembly. Happy to give
you a tour. Feel free to send me an email: colin at customer io

~~~
omarchowdhury
Nice idea but you're pricing is outrageous.

~~~
patio11
In general, if you find yourself thinking that, consider that you may not be
the target customer.

Many companies which had a need for customer.io previously a) hired out very
expensive people to build it to them (I have a couple of five figure invoices
attributed directly to it not existing as an off-the-rack option last year)
and b) can trivially go through several hundred bucks just having a single
meeting on what to say in the emails.

You can, of course, code it for yourself out of duct tape and bailing wire,
and that will pretty much work if you never need the non-technical marketing
team to touch it.

~~~
31reasons
If customer.io succeeds , how much time will it take for other people to
duplicate it and bring pricing down ? If customer.io provide top notch
copywriting with the automated emailing, then they may have something here.
Even higher pricing only based on conversion makes much more sense and i would
pay for it.

~~~
blacksmythe
Customer acquisition is a significant portion of starting a business. You have
to make a new market and/or get customers from your competitor. If your
competitor is charging more money for their product, they can afford to spend
more on advertising to let people know they exist.

~~~
31reasons
I don't have much karma on HN yet, but I don't see any reason for down voting
my comment. Can someone explain to me why my comment is considered "not
useful" or stupid ? am I doing something wrong by expressing my opinion in a
genuine way I can ?

~~~
jasonkester
I could see your first comment getting downvoted, since it was short,
negative, and incorrect.

Your next comment (and this one), no. You're absolutely right that you
shouldn't have been downvoted. You're still arguing against a whole lot of
existence disproof, but you make your point well and offer some constructive
commentary and alternative ideas.

Stick around. You're providing more value here than whoever it was that went
off on you with the downvote button.

~~~
31reasons
Thank You!

------
scottilee
You should make a list of companies you are interested in and email them to
schedule a visit.

Tell them what you want to accomplish during your visit and make sure to
research the company beforehand.

------
Sidnicious
You’re welcome to check out OkCupid — just drop me an email (address in my
profile).

If you stop by on Thursday afternoon, you can join us for lunch and a game of
Catch Phrase. Or, come after work and challenge someone to Mario Kart or
Smash. Or, stop by any other time and we’ll still be happy to show you around.

------
iamjs
Most NYC tech startups will be more than happy to visit with you for a bit and
give you a tour. I did this just before graduating from University. I visited
General Assembly, Betaworks, Etsy, and also some really small companies. Just
email beforehand and try to arrange a time that works for both of you.

------
JshWright
New York in general, or New York City?

It's around a 7 hour drive from one end of the state to the other.

~~~
Nickste
Good point - New York City! I've edited the primary submission to reflect.
Thanks for the headsup!

------
abuiles
Hey, I'll be visiting NYC next week too, I'm from Colombia(South America), I'm
attending startup weekend and trying to connect with some people over there,
let's meet if you want, builes.adolfo at gmail dot com

------
olidb2
Hey Nick - come and visit us at Datadog <http://datadoghq.com> We're on 26th
and Broadway, next to a great many other startups. I'm oli@

------
ryen
Check out many startups at WeWork Labs. 175 Varick Street, 4th Floor
<http://weworklabs.com/new-york-city/>

~~~
jc4p
Yep! The company I work at <http://www.fitocracy.com> has been with WWL since
the beginning, let me know if you want a tour, it's a great environment.

------
lanej0
I don't work out of the NYC office, but if you're interested in checking out
www.getharvest.com, I can see if one of my co-workers would be willing to chat
you up.

jon at getharvest

------
j45
FogCreek does tours sometimes from what I vaguely recall..

------
dblock
Feel free (you or anyone reading this) to drop me an email and come visit
Art.sy, we're on Broadway & Canal (dblock[at]dblock[dot]org).

------
carterschonwald
I tend to work out of a space in the union square area near GA, feel free to
drop me a line and time permitting I'm down for a fun chat.

